# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  100 سورس از توابع APIبا توضیح

## ali_habibi1384

این تاپیک مجموعه ای از توابع API کاربردی در VB هست . دوستان میتونند به کامل کردن این مجموعه کمک کنند.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش یک فایل help

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نوشتن در داخل فایل به تعداد کاراکتر دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

جرا کردن فایلهای اجرایی در سیستم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ذخیره کردن صفحه آدرس اینترنتی داده شده در مسیر و فایل مشخص شده

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تبدیل رنگهای ole به کد رنگ RGB

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن زمان سپری شده از شروع ویندوز تا زمان حال

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ترسیم متن در هر مکان دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن مسیرهای مختلف ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

پر رنگ کردن لبه های داخلی و خارجی داخل قاب

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بردن سیستم به حالت hibernating

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر صفت یک پوشه (مخفی فقط خواندنی و...)

----------


## ali_habibi1384

فرستادن نام یک فایل به مسیر start/document  و یا پاک کردن آنها

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آوردن پنجره restart  ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر آیکون سطل زباله

----------


## ali_habibi1384

جستجوی یک فایل در پوشه ها

----------


## ali_habibi1384

خاموش و روشن کردن چراغهای صفحه کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر محل اشاره گر داخل فایل

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن پنجره browseخود ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

فرستادن وقفه های مورد نظر به موس و صفحه کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن اطلاعاتی راجع به فایلها

----------


## ali_habibi1384

مخفی کردن نشانگر موس

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر کلید چپ و راست موس

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن کل فضای خالی موجود در یک درایو

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ارسال فاکوس به یک پنجره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

قرار دادن آیکون کنار ساعت

----------


## ali_habibi1384

انتقال فلش موس به مختصات x,y

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن پنجره Run

----------


## ali_habibi1384

Copy,rename,… یک فایل یا پوشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

از کار انداختن موس و صفحه کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی آنکه آیا پوشه یا فایل در مسیر هست یا نه

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

خواهشا متنتونو رو Copy- Past نکنید چون باعث میشه که کد  دیده بشه.
مرسی

----------


## MMR_1344

دوست عزیز از ارسال برنامه های زیبا متشکرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بازهم قابلی نداشت چندتا دیگه هم میفرستم منتظر باشید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آقای OBalijoon  حق با شماست . ولی من این اشتباه رو فقط در صفحه اول کردم. در ضمن پیام خصوصیتونو جواب بدید!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آقای OBalijoon  حق با شماست . ولی من این اشتباه رو فقط در صفحه اول کردم. در ضمن پیام خصوصیتونو جواب بدید!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر زمان جاری سیستم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر تاریخ و زمان ساخت فایل

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر سرعت چشمک زدن نشانگر صفحه کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

حذف یک دستور از مسیر رجیستری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بستن مسیر رجیستری باز شده

----------


## ali_habibi1384

حذف یک کلید از رجیستری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اعلام تغییرات در رجیستری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

کپی کردن فایل با  vb

----------


## ali_habibi1384

پخش موسیقی Wav

----------


## ali_habibi1384

پیدا کردن برنامه های اجرایی

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر رنگ پیکسل مشخص شده در پنجره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش پنجره copyerror

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر پنجره مادر یک child

----------


## ali_habibi1384

عکس گرفتن از پنجره یا فرم مشخص

----------


## ali_habibi1384

رسم چند ضلعی در مکانهای مجزا و دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن پنجره msgbox  با تعیین دکمه ها و کپشن!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دریافت و ارسال اطلاعات از پورت

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر مکان یک پنجره همزمان با تغییر اندازه آن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بازسازی و انتخاب کرهای موس بدون فشار کلیدی

----------


## ali_habibi1384

قرار دادن عکس بجای نام در فرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن تعداد سخت افزارهای پخش صوت

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بارگذاری شکل کرسورها

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ساختن یا باز کردن یک فایل فشرده یا ساختن آن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن فایل به روشهای مختلف

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بازسازی کارهای صفحه کلید بدون فشار کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

غیر فعال کردن تایمر

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن لیستی از جویستکها

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن کلیه وقفه های جویستیک

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن اطلاعاتی از جویستیک

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آگاهی از نوع اتصال به شبکه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی صحت درستی url

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی child  بودن پنجره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی اتصال به اینترنت

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آگاهی از نوع اتصال به اینترنت

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن کد رنگ زمینه یک فرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن کلیدهایی از صفحه کلید که فشرده شده اند

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن یک اشاره گر از نوع  desktop

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تبدیل زمان و تاریخ یک شهر و کشور جاری سیستم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اگه شما هم موضوع دیگری از این توابع دارید مجموعه رو کاملتر کنین!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اضافه کردن فونت به برنامه و رجیستر کردن اون

----------


## r0ot$harp

سلام بچه ها خوبید 
اینم یک API جالب که برای دریافت فایلی از یک لینک  هست .
این کد را  در vb در قسمت Form_load 
paste  کنید :
Private Declare Function DoFileDownload Lib "shdocvw.dll" (ByVal lpszFile As String) As Long
Private Sub Form_Load()
 
   DoFileDownload StrConv("http://www.BarnameNevis.org/", vbUnicode)
End Sub

----------


## MMR_1344

با تشکر از تمامی دوستان

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> سلام بچه ها خوبید 
> اینم یک API جالب که برای دریافت فایلی از یک لینک هست .
> این کد را در vb در قسمت Form_load 
> paste کنید :
> Private Declare Function DoFileDownload Lib "shdocvw.dll" (ByVal lpszFile As String) As Long
> Private Sub Form_Load()
>  
>    DoFileDownload StrConv("http://www.BarnameNevis.org/", vbUnicode)
> End Sub


اینو که قبلا توی همین تاپیک من آپلود کرده بودم! شما معلومه تاپیکها رو نخوندین؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

از برو بچه هایی که ما رو یاری کردند و توابع API  اینجا گذاشتند و مجموعه رو کامل کردن ممنونم همینطور از اونایی که اومدن دانلود کردن و یک تشکر هم نکردن از اونا هم ممنونم !!!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ایجاد دایرکتوری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تا حالا 81 پروژه در این باره اینجا گذاشتم اما دوستان همیاری نمی کنند!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

کپی کردن آیکون در برنامه

----------


## Runtime_Error_999

آیا برای بدست آوردن شماره سریال هارد هم برنامه ای هست؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دوست عزیز لطفا اول تاپیکها رو جستجو کن بعدا تاپیک بده !!!

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اگر جوابتون رو پیدا نکردین تاپیک بدین!!!!

----------


## saied_hacker

همه مثل شما حرفه ای نیستن که...!
بازم ادامه بده..
ممنون

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ادامه می دم اما بقیه هم چندتا بزارن همشو خودم بزارم؟

----------


## Runtime_Error_999

ممنون از جوابتون .

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش ساختار

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بستن کلیپ بورد

----------


## ali_habibi1384

انتخاب رنگ

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بستن پرینتر

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بستن ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

مقایسه دو رشته

----------


## ali_habibi1384

حذف فایلها

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دانلود فایل

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بارگذاری آیکون

----------


## ali_habibi1384

یافتن فضای خالی هارد

----------


## ali_habibi1384

پیدا کردن آخرین خطای بوجود آمده

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن کلیه اطلاعات فایل

----------


## Runtime_Error_999

با استفاده از توابع API  میشه سرعت کارت گرافیک رو افزایش داد؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

فعال و غیر فعال کردن پنجره ها در ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

از بین بردن آیکونهای ایجاد شده

----------


## ali_habibi1384

پر کردن حافظه با مقادیر دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ساختن یک شورت کاد در مسیر دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ساخت یک حالت انیمیشنی از باز شدن فرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر رزولیشن صفحه نمایش.

----------


## madrazma

بازم از این کارا بکن :تشویق:

----------


## Runtime_Error_999

اگه بازهم از این برنامه ها دارید واسه ما بزارین . خیلی با حالی. . .

----------


## nokhodi

> llk,k hc hhdkili fvkhli o,f


چی نوشتی؟

لطفا ترجمه کن...



فعلا...

----------


## bahman_bisavad

می خواستم فارسی بنویسم حواسم نبود رو انگلیسی تنظیم بود . ببخشید.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

حالا نگفتی چی نوشتی؟

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

llk,k hc hhdkili fvkhli o,f
فارسیش کنی میشه این:
ممن و ن از ااینهاه برنامهه خوب!!! چه زبونه قشنگی. ازتون تشکر کردن.

----------


## ƒxmahdi

من که ترجمه کردم شد 


> ممنون از ااینهمه برنامه خوب


من هم متشکرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> من که ترجمه کردم شد 
> من هم متشکرم


من تاپیکی از شما اینجا ندیدم که! کی ترجمش کردین؟

----------


## Iran2010

واقعا خیلی عالی بود
منم اگه تونستم یه چیزایی میذارم

----------


## meisambandari

ممنون عالی بودن . ادامه بده

----------


## j_kashani2003

از زحمات دوستمون خیلی تشکر می کنم

----------


## stealer2007

ایول دارید جمعیتی

----------


## AmirAmiri

با اجازه اساتید منم میخوام چند تا آموزش بزارم امید وارم که مفید باشه.

اینکار خیلی آسونه. یک پروژه جدید باز کنید و تو فرمتون یک Command Button و یک TextBox بذارید و کد زیر رو تو قسمت جنرال فرمتون کپی کنید :



Private Declare Function tapiRequestMakeCall Lib "TAPI32.DLL" (ByVal Dest As String, ByVal AppName As String, ByVal CalledParty As String, ByVal Comment As String) As Long

Private Sub Command1_Click()
    tapiRequestMakeCall Text1.Text, "", "", ""
End Sub


حالا برنامه رو اجرا کنید و تو TextBox شماره تلفن رو وارد کنید و کلید Command1 رو بزنید، میبینید که شماره گیری توسط خود ویندوز انجام میشه و احتیاجی نیست که شما کاری انجام بدید. موفق باشید.

تشکر کنید لطفا.... :گریه: 
منیع : http://v-basic.mihanblog.com

----------


## ali_habibi1384

شما بجای این روش میتونید از دستورات AT Command  استفاده کنید .
مثال:
AT+VLS=0  برای قطع مودم
AT+VLS=1 برای برداشتن گوشی

----------


## DoctorJay

شاید بشه گفت خلاصه ای از مطالب این تاپیک بصورت دسته بندی شده :

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برای شماره گیری از فرمان زیر استفاده کنید:

ATDT+09354472990

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باید قبل از شماره گیری پورت رو باز کنید . این کار توسط کامپوننت mscomm  استفاده میشه.

----------


## emperor_vb6

mamnon az lotfeton

----------


## ali_habibi1384

خالی کردن بافر حافظه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

گرفتن اشاره گر از بافت پنجره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن یک اشاره گر از نوع پنجره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر یا افزودن یک بخش جدید با کلید و مقادیر جدید به فایل  win.ini

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش پنجره وارد کردن کلمه رمز عبور به Screen Saver

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن کوچکترین چهار گوشه که شامل دو چهار گوشه مشخص شده می باشد.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

قرار دادن منوی ساخته شده با  mena append  در مکان و نوع دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

قرار دادن یک عکس دلخواه در کنار یک منو . (این یکی معرکه هستش دانش نکنی از دستت رفته)

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر متن caption  پنجره یا فرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش پنجره  Rename error  ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش پنجره  delete error  ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آماده کردن پرینتر برای چاپ

----------


## ali_habibi1384

فرمان شروع عملیات چاپ به چاپگر ( کشیدن کاغذ)

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تفریق مختصات چهار گوشه و برگرداندن مختصاتهای جدید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر جهت رسم کمان

----------


## ali_habibi1384

محدود کردن و اسیر کردن ماوس برای انجام کاری در محدوده مشخص
(یک نمونه خارق العاده است)

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر سرعت بین دو کلیک ماوس

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر رنگ قسمتهای مختلف پیش فرض ویندوز (یک نمونه استثنائی)

----------


## ali_habibi1384

کسب اطلاع از پر یا خالی بودن سطل زباله

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر مختصات  x,y,z  پنجره فرم و یا کنترل

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر حالتهای مختلف منو (فعال بودنو  check , highlight , ...)

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش پنجره  insert diskویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ارسال یک متن و عکس و ... به داخل  clip board

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر  lable  پارتیشن یا درایو

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر نام کامپیوتر در شبکه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تبدیل یک مسیر به مسیر جاری و فعال برای ویندوز و برنامه ها

----------


## ali_habibi1384

شفاف کردن کل پنجره و یار رنگ خاص ( یک نمونه عالی و کاربردی )

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن پنجره shutdown

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نشان دادن یک پنجره به حالت دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن پنجره  change icon

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر رنگ متن در بافت مشخص شده به دلخواه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر زمان و تغییر تاریخ جاری سیستم بصورت کد 64 بیتی !

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن لیستی از نامهای کلیدهای زیر کلید باز و مشخص شده

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن مقدار و نوع یک دستور داده شده در کلید مشخص شده از رجیستری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر در لیست فایلهای اجرایی در رجیستری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

حذف یک منو

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر مقدار یک دستور در رجیستری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ساختن و یا باز کردن یک یا چند کلید در رجیستری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ترسیم قطاعهای دایره  pie

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دادن فاکوس به پنجره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی وجود پیکسل در ناحیه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن نام درایو یا پارتیشن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن نام درایو با دادن id  پارتیشن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تبدیل مسیر داده شده به شکل استاندارد و صحیح

----------


## ali_habibi1384

الصاق دو مسیر بهم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

خلاصه کردن یک مسیر با توجه به تعداد کاراکترهای داده شده

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی آنکه مسیر داده شده مربوط به مسیر یک سرور می باشد؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی آنکه آیا مسیر داده شده نسبی است یا مستقل؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی آنکه مسیر سرور بر اساس قوانین  unic  می باشد؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بقیه توابع  API  باقیمانده رو در روزهای آینده آپلود می کنم.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

عکس گرفتن از صفحه دسک تاپ به اندازه طول و عرض مشخص شده و نمایش آن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

رسم خطوط آزاد با تعیین نقطه شروع

----------


## ali_habibi1384

رسم خطوط آزاد با شروع از نقطه جاری و فعال

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تعیین کلمه عبور مربوط به کاربرها و screen saver  و ورودی ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن پنجره printer properties

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی مسیر در ریشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی خالی بودن پوشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی وجود پوشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

قرار دادن مسیر داخل کوتیشن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

خوش نما کردن مسیر

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن نام پارتیشن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

باز کردن page setup

----------


## ali_habibi1384

رسم چند ضلعی مجزا

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تبدیل حالت حداقل فرم به عادی

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اشاره گر از نوع چاپگر

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر مکان یک ناحیه چهار گوش

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر مکان یک ناحیه بدون تغییر اندازه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ساختن پوشه های تو در تو و بررسی وجود پوشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر مختصات جاری روی فرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

انتقال یک فایل و یا پوشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن اطلاعات از سخت افزار صوتی

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش پنجره unlock computer

----------


## ali_habibi1384

جلوگیری از تغییر در پنجره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بارگذاری شکلهای کرسور ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تغییر زبان صفحه کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

الحاق محتوای دو رشته

----------


## ali_habibi1384

رسم خط با  forecolor

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن طول رشته

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بارگذاری عکس و آیکون

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بستن فایل باز شده با lopen

----------


## ali_habibi1384

مختصات x,y  جویستیک

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آیا سرور با نقصد ارتباط دارد؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

فعال بودن کنترلهای یک فرم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آیا پنجره دیده می شود؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی کوچک بون کاراکتر

----------


## pouran

آقای حبیبی گل کاشتی، دست شما درد نکنه به کارتون ادامه بدین

----------


## مهران رسا

> آقای حبیبی گل کاشتی، دست شما درد نکنه به کارتون ادامه بدین


از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید ..  :لبخند:

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی آنکه کاراکتر داده شده جزء صفحه کلید است یا نه.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی حالت به خواب بردن سیستم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی خاموش کردن منبع تغذیه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی حالت  hibernate  بردن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

معکوس کردن رنگ پیکسلها در محدوده معین

----------


## ali_habibi1384

معکوس کردن رنگ پیکسلها در محدوده چهار گوشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی admin  بودن کاربر

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی آنکه آیا اشاره گر مربوطه داخل فرم می باشد

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ترکیب یه آدرس اینترنتی به یه آدرس نسبی

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن نوع ذخیره شده در کلیپ بورد

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش عادی یا برجسته عکس

----------


## ali_habibi1384

نمایش عادی یا برجسته آیکون

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بررسی نوع تماس به اینترنت

----------


## ali_habibi1384

مخفی کردن نمایش چشمک زن صفحه کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

وجود یا عدم وجود یک نوع درایو یا پارتیشن روی سیستم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن تمام داریوهای روی سیستم بصورت باینری

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن نوع پارتیشن درایو بصورت رشته ای

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن اطلاعات درباره  ip  های موجود بر روی سیستم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برگرداندن نوع ویندوز

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن تنظیمات محلی مانند کشور شهر فرمت بندی تاریخ و . . .

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن یک اشاره گر از منوی سیستمی

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن یک اشاره گر از فرم و که فاکوس دارد

----------


## ali_habibi1384

تبدیل یک ناحیه به مختصات چهار گوشه

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن مارک صفحه کلید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن جهت رسم کمان

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن گوشه های یک پنجره یا کنترل

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن روش پر شدن رنگ چند ضلعی!

----------


## مهران رسا

باز هم شاهد مثال های تکراری هستیم ...

*440 مثال برای توابع API در یک فایل 1 مگی*

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بدست آوردن نام اصلی  پوشه فشرده شده با microsoft comprasion

----------


## ali_habibi1384

ساخت نام  temp  برای یک فایل

----------


## ali_habibi1384

چند وقتی بود که به این تاپیک سر نزده بودم اما حالا می خوام دوباره هر هفته تعدادی از Api های جدید رو اگه دوستان استقبال کنند آپلود کنم.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

اگه دوستان استقبال کنند تعداد زیادی از توابع Api  جدید خودم رو آپلود می کنم.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دوستان در نظر سنجی شرکت کنند.

----------


## AlgorithmX

با تشکر از شما توسعه دهنده برنامه نویسی و ممنونیم از زحماتان در تهیه این مطالب مهم و مفید و به اشتراک گزاری این اطلاعات و تجربیات با ارزش در بین همکارانتان امیدواریم که در هر گام زندگیت موفق باشید   :تشویق: 
از شما دعوت می کنیم که این تایپیک رو توسعه بدین و دعاهای خیر رو پشت سرتون زیاد کنید....!!! :لبخند:

----------


## programernew

ممنون. واقعا عالی بود. من قبلا اینا رو دانلود کرده بودم از همین تاپیک خیلی باحال و جامع بود.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> ممنون. واقعا عالی بود. من قبلا اینا رو دانلود کرده بودم از همین تاپیک خیلی باحال و جامع بود.


لطفا از كليد تشكر استفاده كنيد!

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

آقا تاپیک های قدیمی رو الکی بالا نیارید

چرا اسپم میکنین، پست مفید نمیدید پست زاید  هم ندید

----------

